# Grizzly customer service



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrads on your new saw, question when they delivered did they just put at curb or was it put in garage or shop, thx


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a grizzly hybird saw I purchased in 2006. The delivery truck driver had a small pallet jack and moved it about 150 ft to my shed. It has been a good table saw.
I bought a grizzly 15" planer around 2009 and when the truck driver was unloading it on the lift gate it fell off and landed in the street on its side. I called grizzly while the friver was there and the lady in customer service told me to refuse shipment and the would ship a new one out the next day. I received the new one a few days later and the driver carefully rolled it back about 300+ feet to my shop. 
No complaints about the quality or the customer service…


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

I am awaiting my 14" BS from Grizzly. UPS delivered one of two boxes, the base but not the BS . This was 14 days ago. They did find it but still no delivery date as yet. Grizzlys customer service was slow to respond but I think they don't have much clout with UPS. I guess I should of requested a new delivery. It would of been nice if they suggested it. I just have to hope that it is delivered in good condition. Glad thing workout for you Robden enjoy working with your cabinet saw.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Grizz CS seems to be on track. Couple of weeks ago they were getting a pretty bad rap.
Hope you enjoy your new saw.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Driver put saw right in my shop 25 ft from curb RJ


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Grizzly lathe and band saw. I have only had very minor problems but they always have been very good to me, getting out what I needed asap.


----------



## Danc333 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've updated my review. I know what your going thru.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2250#comment-1042005
Dan


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

When they delivered my G0690 table saw the driver had a pallet jack so me and two friends pushed it up hill to the garage. 
I was expecting worse, but had enough friends on hand if it was a curb only delivery. Thank god that didn't happen.


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

This is not Grizzly fault just the frustrations of having something delivered. After being lost for 10 days my long awaited BS arrived. It's now back on it way to Grizzly. It's just the two time rule.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Update on the saw spoke to Scott at grizzly on monday gave me some ideas on what may be wrong with saw said it did not sound like the problem that other jocks where having .So took his advice and went into the shop to try it out what he told me to do said I should loosen all the trunnion bolts and push whole trunnion assembly back as far as it would go then to tighten rear bolts and start to ajust what needed to square up blade to miter slot spent better part of two hours but got it square .Looks like a little more adjusting to table wings and i will be making saw dust thanks for all the input and help from everybody.


----------

